# Treo 650 Mini Howto

## asv

Summary

The following doc is a brief overview of what I did to get the Treo 650 and gentoo to play nice together.

Table of Contents

- Kernel Configuration for USB and Bluetooth

- Syncing Your Treo with Evolution via USB

- Bluetooth Sync

- Bluetooth DUN

- Current Issues

Kernel Configuration for USB and Bluetooth

Configuring your kernel for USB sync requires the USB -> serial visor module. On my laptop I'm using 2.6.10-gentoo-r7   but I'm sure some older 2.6 version will probably work allright too. 

Enabling the visor option. 

```

  Device Drivers  --->  

   USB support  --->  

    USB Serial Converter support  --->  

     <*>   USB Handspring Visor / Palm m50x / Sony Clie Driver      

```

After restarting or loading your kernel modules, connect the sync cable and press the sync button. In your dmesg output you should see something like this:

```

usb 3-1: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now attached to ttyUSB0

usb 3-1: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now attached to ttyUSB1

```

Most applications use /dev/pilot so you will need to set up a sym link.

```

ln -s /dev/tts/USB1 /dev/pilot

```

For setting your Bluetooth hardware, read this guide:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_mobile_phone%2C_Bluetooth_and_GNOME

Syncing Your Treo with Evolution via USB

If you have 

```
USE=pda
```

 enabled, you probably already have gnome-pilot installed. If not, install gnome-pilot:

```
emerge gnome-pilot

```

Before running gnome-pilot for the first time, you need to add a user to your pda assuming you haven't synced it with anything else. If you already synced your treo with another os, you can skip this..

```
 install-user username password
```

Once you have installed a username, configure the device

```
gpilotd-control-applet
```

Here are my setting for USB sync. 

```
username /dev/pilot 115200 USB
```

Add the gnome-pilot applet to one of your gnome-panels and click the icon to set up what you want to sync. To sync your palm simply press the sync button on the cable.

Bluetooth Sync **Coming Soon**

Bluetooth DUN

I was able to get bluetooth DUN working using components from this article:http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8185

Assuming you have a working and configured bluetooth adapter and bluetooth DUN enabled on your Treo's setup, you need to start by enabling ip port forwarding:

```
echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
```

The Linux journal guide suggests writing a little script for enabling DUN:

```
vim /usr/bin/treoconnect
```

```
#!/bin/bash

rfcomm bind all

rfcomm connect 1 00:00:00:00:00:00

```

The 00:00.. should be the mac address of your Treo. Make sure to chmod +x 

```
/usr/bin/treoconnect
```

. For the actual PPP dialing, I use gnome-ppp. The modem device is 

```
/dev/rfcomm1
```

.

For setting up DUN dialing for Cingular I used the following settings:

```

Username: WAP@CINGULARGPRS.COM

Password: CINGULAR1

Number: *99***1#

```

Current Issues

- gnome-pilot seems to only want to sync with the first calendar

- tasks syncing seems to crash or upload a 1000 blank tasks. A quick workaround is to only go from evo -> palm for tasks. 

- Restarting the daemon seems to increase reliability.Last edited by asv on Sat May 14, 2005 4:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schmeggahead

getting a failure on initializing my treo 650:

```
bash-2.05b# gpilotd-control-applet

** Message: No pilot userid/username information located

** Message: Unable to load pilot id/username, assuming unset

** Message: Cradle Type -> USB

** Message: cradle device name -> Cradle

** Message: cradle device name -> /dev/pilot

** Message: Pilot Speed  -> 57600

** Message: Timeout -> 2

gpilotd-Message: Activating object OAFIID:GNOME_Pilot_Daemon

** Message: No pilot userid/username information located

** Message: Unable to load pilot id/username, assuming unset

** Message: Cradle Type -> USB

** Message: cradle device name -> Cradle

** Message: cradle device name -> /dev/pilot

** Message: Pilot Speed  -> 57600

** Message: Timeout -> 2

** Message: checking rw on /dev/pilot

bash-2.05b#

                              
```

for dmesg:

```
hub.c: new USB device 00:1d.2-1.4, assigned address 8

usb.c: USB device 8 (vend/prod 0x830/0x61) is not claimed by any active driver.

usb.c: USB disconnect on device 00:1d.2-1.4 address 8

```

----------

## asv

I would recommend using jpliot to create a username for your treo. After creating a username/pass, add the information with gpilotd-control-applet

 *schmeggahead wrote:*   

> getting a failure on initializing my treo 650:
> 
> ```
> bash-2.05b# gpilotd-control-applet
> 
> ...

 

----------

## schmeggahead

have a step closer:

```
usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 16

usb 4-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

visor 4-1:1.0: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter detected

usb 4-1: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now attached to ttyUSB0

usb 4-1: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now attached to ttyUSB1

```

it's detected in lsusb:

```
bash-2.05b# lsusb

Bus 004 Device 017: ID 0830:0061 Palm, Inc.

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 045e:000b Microsoft Corp. Natural Keyboard Elite

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

I did create the symlink:

```
ln -s /dev/tts/USB1 /dev/pilot

```

Have sync'd with other PC's successfully.

Any suggestions?  :Sad: 

----------

## fifthcent

I just got my Treo 650 syncing with my laptop over USB. I had encountered some problems, but managed to work through them, so I figured I'd post what I did.

Basically, when I ran gpilotd-control-applet, and it asked me to hit the sync button, I'd do it, then gpilotd-control-applet would just sit there.

So, I tried using the gnome-pilot that's in ~x86, and then followed some of the instructions over at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-20971.html.

Specifically, the following needs to be added to /usr/share/gnome-pilot/devices.xml (which, by the way, doesn't seem to get installed non the ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=x86 version):

```
<!-- PalmOne -->

<!-- Treo 650 -->

<device vendor_id="0830" product_id="0061" />
```

After this, do a 'killall gpilotd', then re-run gpilotd-control-applet. From there, it seemed to work for me.

----------

## jamapii

To sync with jpilot, I need to:

start jpilot

press Hotsync button

wait 1-2 seconds

click Sync

wait 1-2 seconds

press Hotsync button again

it's a Treo 600, USB sync

----------

